# Comment obtenir le SDK iPhone ?



## RobTaku (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, désolé pour cette question bête mais voilà, il y a quelques mois j'avais correctement installé XCode ainsi que le SDK iPhone, et depuis j'ai du emmener mon Mac en réparation, complètement réinstallé depuis. Maintenant, je cherche ce SDK sur le site d'Apple mais en vain (dans XCode, que j'ai réinstallé via le CD, je n'ai que "MacOS X" dans la marge, avant j'avais "iPhone OS")... Où trouver donc ce SDK ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## brieucdesamois (21 Septembre 2011)

Le SDK est disponible sur le site pour les développeurs d'Apple.

Donc il faut selon moi un compte ... Après en ayant un, je ne peux pas te dire si on peut, ou non le télécharger sans.

http://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/index.action

A toi juste de le trouver dessus car il est bel et bien dispo.


----------



## ntx (21 Septembre 2011)

Les ressources à télécharger se trouvent sur le site développeur d'Apple. Tu pourras y accéder après t'être créé un compte (gratuit).


----------



## RobTaku (21 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses, en fait la version de XCode présente sur mon CD d'installation Mac ne comprenait pas le SDK iOS (et donc iPhone) que j'ai désormais après avoir téléchargé sur le site d'Apple la version XCode 3 pour SnowLeopard.

Simple question que j'ai désormais, voilà ce que j'ai maintenant quand je souhaite créer un projet :







Etant donné que j'ai uniquement iOS et non iPhone OS dans la marge de gauche, cela signifie-t-il que je n'ai pas correctement installé XCode pour créer des applications iPhone ou est-ce bon quand même ?


----------



## ntx (21 Septembre 2011)

RobTaku a dit:


> iPhone OS


Tu l'as trouvé où celui-là ?  Il n'y a qu'un OS pour iBidules : iOS


----------



## Larme (21 Septembre 2011)

iOS, c'est l'OS de l'iPhone, l'iPod Touch et de l'iPad...
Si t'es rendu à te poser ce genre de questions...


----------



## RobTaku (21 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour la réponse.
Oui et si je me pose la question, c'est parce qu'avant j'avais quelque chose comme cela.






Edit : oui pardon pour la question bête, je savais bien que iOS était l'OS de iPhone ou iPad, mais j'aurais du tester le simulateur avant pour me rendre compte que les deux matériels étaient simulés... voilà voilà désolé pour la question bête, ça m'apprendra à parler trop vite... 
Et merci encore pour votre patience et votre aide


----------



## ntx (22 Septembre 2011)

iPhone OS est devenu iOS lors de la sortie de l'iPad.


----------

